# Hardware for suporting to hardiplank siding?



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

What are you all using to support conduit and equipment to the hardiplank concrete fiber board siding? Screws or nails. What type? getting mixed answers.

Thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

newspark80 said:


> What are you all using to support conduit and equipment to the hardiplank concrete fiber board siding? Screws or nails. What type? getting mixed answers.
> 
> Thanks in advance:thumbup:


Those hollow wall anchors that you use the gun shaped tool to set them. I wouldnt use anything else unless you only fixed to studs.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

gun shaped tool?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, ramset make them, the gun pulls the inside of the fastner so it mushrooms on the inside. Barring those I would probably use a steel drywall anchor.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

The Hardiplank siding I normally see is usually only about 5/16" thick and mounted over OSB sheathing. I don't know if I would trust it to support much weight.
I would drill through it with a masonry bit and then sink a wood screw or lag bolt long enough to go clean through to the wood sheathing or studs behind it. If it happened to be mounted over a concrete or block wall, I would do the same thing, except use Tapcons instead.


----------

